# No power to radio...please help!



## davignonb (May 30, 2011)

My girlfriend has a 99 Altima with the stock cd player/radio. I have been working on VWs for years and have replaced stereos many a time, even once on a buddy's Maxima. The cd player in the altima has been slowly dieing so I decided to swap out with an aftermarket Aiwa unit I had. Got a wiring converter and 2-1dim bracket to hopefully make it easier. After swapping everything and connecting the wiring, no power to the unit. After trying with no grounds (as it appears the Altima is just built-in ground as it screws into the mount) as well as everything grounded, no luck.

Afterwards, I replaced the stock stereo back and it is not working! It illuminates when the lights are on, but no sound. The LED's on the screen have been gone for a while so I don't know if anything would be there.

Anything special with Altimas or Nissans I'm not familiar with? Did a bit of searching but haven't found anything. 

Thanks in advance!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## davignonb (May 30, 2011)

The fuse did blow at one point. I replaced it and it has been fine since. Not sure if this will help.


----------

